# segawai in bud



## dodidoki (Mar 31, 2014)

Rare dwarf species in bud now:


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful! I love that pleated foliage, Cyps are very attractive plants even aside from the blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2014)

Whaaaa! All I see is a question mark. Damn!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool. Keep us posted.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

A very healthy plant. Can't wait to see the flowers.


----------

